# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.01

## yurik_ageev

Всем добрый вечер!
Люди у кого есть чистая конфигурация база Торговое предприятие PROF 4.17.01 скиньте пожалуйста!
Или скиньте ссылку где можно скачать, блин диск не могу найти

ЗА РАНЕЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!! ;-)
E-mail: yurik_ageev@mail.ru

----------


## Tokio78

А мне бы 4.19 на tokio78@yandex.ru
Спасибо

----------


## lexa-sel

Куда скинуть?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Спасибо у меня уже есть

----------


## an6306

4.19  на ,an6306@mail.ru ..если можно с  лекарствомИ?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> 4.19  на ,an6306@mail.ru ..если можно с  лекарствомИ?


какую именно версию 4.19.ХХИ?

----------


## an6306

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.19.01   капканы там  есть еще какиеИ? кроме этого первый раз эту конфу увидел вчера. пособить людям не смог ничем.(накосячили по ходу слегонца). а лавку тормозить не охота и место там занимать.

---------- Post added at 17:02 ---------- Previous post was at 16:47 ----------

Если можно ..все что есть.. на an6306@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 17:03 ---------- Previous post was at 17:02 ----------

Там колбасу с бананами найти не могутИ?  переживают очень...:)

----------


## gurkini

Прошу выслать на gurkini@yandex.ru

----------


## ilshat86

у кого нить есть установочный на 4.19.07? если есть киньте плиз на ilshat1986@gmail.com 
ЗЫ можно и без таблетки. нужен только для обновления

----------


## vovgun

Есть у кого-нить Штрих М-овская конфа "Торговое предприятие 5" под 8.2?
Буду очень благодарен vovgun1990@gmail.com

----------


## webxman

ищу Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.17,  если нет можно новее
nerd06@yandex.ru

----------


## everrest

Господа, у кого есть Штрих-М под 1С:Предприятие 7.7, поделитесь на dlastatei@mail.ru пожалуйста.

----------


## anton 86

Люди добрый день.Очень, очень нужна 1С торговля базовая версия.
Plotnikov-anton25@mail.ru Пожалуйста помогите

----------


## sparda1

Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.x cкиньте на  seka825@gmail.com

----------


## 1Pilot

Добрый день!
Люди у кого есть Торговое предприятие PROF 4.17.01 скиньте пожалуйста на mailfish2002@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Селениум

Добрый день!
У кого есть Торговое предприятие PROF 4.17.01 очень нужно, скиньте пожалуйста на m84986005352@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарен.

---------- Post added at 13:31 ---------- Previous post was at 13:28 ----------

у кого есть Торговое предприятие PROF 4.16 обновление скиньте пожалуйста на m84986005352@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## andcikin

Добрый день!
Люди у кого есть Штрих-М.Торговое предприятие 5.x cкиньте  пожалуйста на andcikin@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Tokio78

5.2.1.4 5.2.1.5
http://dfiles.ru/files/wg1v5dper
http://dfiles.ru/files/93up2iqm7

----------

andcikin (05.11.2013), Mndems (05.10.2015)

----------


## andcikin

Спасибо! Ломаный?

----------


## Tokio78

Нет к сожалению:(. Сам ломаный ищу-NFR ключа на всю фирму не хватает.

----------


## andcikin

да) уже увидел) но все равно спасибо)

----------


## wamp13

Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.2 с таблетками если не трудно на lawrov.vasily2013@yandex.ru киньте пожалуйста если вам не трудно либо таблеточку одну, зарание спс) (очень надо)

----------


## Maxim.K

Добрый день, есть ли у кого Торговое предприятие для 7.7 ? если не лень, поделитесь. версия любая. интересует учет сроков годностей. хочу допилить в своей. спасибо uinroot@gmail.com

----------


## kassmaster

Эх, а мне бы тоже 4.19 на kassmaster@bk.ru
 Спасибо

----------


## sandreii

Добрый день! есть ТП 4.13 -очень нужно обновиться до 4,18 или новее. просьба скинуть на ccontact@ya.ru обновления у кого есть. Спасибо

----------


## gedd

Коллеги! Поделитесь версией 4.17.03 пож-та!

----------


## alex_phantom

Дайте ссылочку в личку на лекарчтво для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.13.05
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## kiriknik

Скиньте в личку штрих-м 4.* пожалуйста)
Kiriknik@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Usoup1C

Доброго времени суток!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М на zelimhan199495@mail.ru
Заранее Спасибо!!!!

----------


## RedCrazyMonkey

Скиньте, пожалуйста, если есть штрих-м торговое предприятие prof 4.17.04. С лекарством или ключом. wyr-wyr@mail.ru
буду благодарна любой другой версии так же, но лучше 4.17.04.

----------


## StavrKurt

Тоже очень нужно. Скиньте, пожалуйста, штрих-м торговое предприятие prof 4.17.04. С лекарством или ключом на slavkurt@mail.ru,
буду премного благодарен. Можно любую версию старше 4.17.04.

----------


## StavrKurt

Добрый вечер!
Есть ли чистая конфигурация Торговое предприятие PROF 4.17.07 или любая другая старше, скиньте пожалуйста!
Или скиньте ссылку где можно скачать, потерялся диск. Спасибо заранее: slavkurt@mail.ru

----------


## ronchikk

Добрый день надо эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.15) и для Кассир 5 отблагодарю 
ronchikk@gmail.com

---------- Post added at 13:18 ---------- Previous post was at 13:17 ----------

Добрый день надо эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.15) и для Кассир 5 отблагодарю 
ronchikk@gmail.com

----------


## Nexys

4.19 на,Nexus-mkk@yandex.ru, если можно с лекарством, версию любую лишь бы лекарство работало. спасибо

----------


## кандринка

Прошу выслать anzhela.ahmadulina@yandex.ru

----------


## Остап Бендер

Добрый день.
Может кто-нибудь поделиться релизом 4.19.08 Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 4

----------


## Игорь864

Добрый день надо эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.18)

---------- Post added at 13:08 ---------- Previous post was at 13:08 ----------

Добрый день надо эмулятор для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.15)
igor864@yandex.ru

----------


## alexeifox

Кому-нибудь скинули ? Скиньте ТП 4.0.19.08 alex-lexei@mail.ru

----------


## Hron21

есть у кого с журналом учета продажи алкогольной продукции?

----------


## brusok

Скиньте ТП 4.x texnik_1@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## k1mn

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.20.01
Вышли пожалуйста обновление на почту 679494@mail.ru 
Срочно надо для ЕГАИС..

----------


## prod_tovar

Пожалуйста! Комплект обновления Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ (не база) до 4.20.03
на почту prod_tovar@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 09:06 ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 ----------

Пожалуйста! Комплект обновления Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 7.7 (не база) до 4.20.03
на почту prod_tovar@mail.ru

----------


## Katz080679

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.20
Вышли пожалуйста обновление на почту AVK9@mail.ru 
Срочно надо для ЕГАИС..

----------


## Arutras953

Можно дистрибутив и комплект обновления до 4.20.03
i9536666@yandex.ru

----------


## Tokio78

Добрый день.
Дистрибутив и обновление 4.20.03
http://turbo.to/54bskcr9ndwc.html
http://turbo.to/419ycjh2hsfu.html

----------

Остап Бендер (27.04.2016)

----------


## Остап Бендер

Добрый день.

Штрих-м кассир 1.9.10 с ЕГАИС есть?

----------


## Tokio78

> Добрый день.
> 
> Штрих-м кассир 1.9.10 с ЕГАИС есть?


Вроде он. 
http://turbo.to/wikalxt4ho3a.html

----------

Остап Бендер (27.04.2016)

----------


## Остап Бендер

А на другой файлообменник можете залить?

----------


## Остап Бендер

> Вроде он. 
> http://turbo.to/wikalxt4ho3a.html


С турбо бита не скачивается - Превышено максимальное количество скачек для данной ссылки.
Залейте пожалуйста на другой обменник.

----------


## Tokio78

> С турбо бита не скачивается - Превышено максимальное количество скачек для данной ссылки.
> Залейте пожалуйста на другой обменник.
> Добрый день.


http://depositfiles.com/files/nxu7flp4p

----------

Остап Бендер (27.04.2016)

----------


## Остап Бендер

> Добрый день.
> Дистрибутив и обновление 4.20.03
> http://turbo.to/54bskcr9ndwc.html
> http://turbo.to/419ycjh2hsfu.html


А эти дистрибутивы можно тоже закачать на депозит? За ранее благодарю

----------


## Остап Бендер

> Добрый день.
> Дистрибутив и обновление 4.20.03
> http://turbo.to/54bskcr9ndwc.html
> http://turbo.to/419ycjh2hsfu.html


Добрый день.
Можете на другой файлообменник залить?

----------


## k1mn

Можно обновление 4.20.03 на другой файлообменник залить или скинуть на почту 679494@mail.ru

----------


## youmadbro

Привет ребят, может поможет кто с ссылкой на установщик Торговое Предприятие 4.19.08

----------


## Tokio78

http://turbobit.cc/e6p9b82lw16v.html
http://turbobit.cc/f2agrfyefbnh.html

----------


## radist2013

скиньте пожалуйста дистрибутив на штрих-м торговое предприятие 5.2 проф radioradio2011@yandex.ru

----------


## Эльдар2

Привет ребята! Скиньте кто нибудь пожалуйста ключ на Штрих-М Розничная торговля ПРОФ 5_2_1_34_82_FULL becap@yandex.ru
Очень нужно.

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

Можно мне конфиг Штрих-М: торговое предприятие Prof v.4.14.04, лекарство или эмулятор ключа
nikitas_nnov@rambler.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

не так-то просто найти эмулятор ключа на 4.Х.Х я покупал за деньги

----------


## yurik_ageev

не так-то просто найти эмулятор ключа на 4.Х.Х я покупал за деньги, и работать будет на ОС 32, на 64 не работает

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

А физический ключ какой должен быть? От торговли и склад LPT сетевой поойдет?
Можешь свой эмулятор сбросить мне?

----------


## yurik_ageev

там идет guardant ключ USB, если не ошибаюсь
Эмулятор сбросить не могу т.к. я его покупал

----------


## yurik_ageev

Ответил на e-mail

----------


## den_vladimir

Народ, надо очень срочно дистриб один из последний Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.19 или 4.20. вото где есть работа с егаис и выгрузка на ккм алкогольной информации на шару или на atrixvladimir@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## manzin

приветствую, а не подскажите форум по использованию сабжа? нужно в кассе пробить чек на аренду помещения? а до того пробивали только товары

----------


## kimok1988

Можно мне конфиг Штрих-М: торговое предприятие Prof v.4.14.04, лекарство или эмулятор ключа
HardsoftAstana@gmail.com

----------


## SteelRat95

Можно мне конфиг Штрих-М: торговое предприятие Prof v.4.20.04, лекарство или эмулятор ключа
667alex@mail.com

----------


## sem0709

Подскажите где можно скачать последовательно от Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.01 до последнего релиза? Последний поддерживает он-лайн кассы? Поделитесь, если есть, с лекарством sem0709@mail.ru

----------


## sem0709

> Подскажите где можно скачать последовательно от Штрих-М Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.17.01 до последнего релиза? Последний поддерживает он-лайн кассы? Поделитесь, если есть, с лекарством sem0709@mail.ru


Сорри, от 4.15.04

----------


## WKBAL

Скиньте, пожалуйста, штрих-м торговое предприятие prof 4.16.01. С лекарством или ключом на WKBAL1994@yandex.ru

----------


## evgeni111

Нужна конфигурация Штрих М торговое предприятие PROF v 4.17.04 плюс ключ, помогите пожалуйста

----------

